# Santa came early



## tropics (Dec 24, 2016)

I must have been good this year













100_5086.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 24, 2016






Will do a write up when I use it.

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2016)

Pretty sweet! Good luck with it...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Congrats!

Can't have enough toys!

Al


----------



## joe black (Dec 24, 2016)

Great looking slicer, Richie.  Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice present - you must of been a REAL good boy to get one of those!


----------



## paul6 (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like mine woks great for jerky ! Enjoy


----------



## wurkenman (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice. Handy toy to have.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey.  Now that's a great present.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey guys I cheated and took it out of the box,this will slice a big roast the way the carriage is set up.

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2016)

But... will a big roast fit in your Christmas stocking?


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> But... will a big roast fit in your Christmas stocking?


Yes my F Dick butcher knife still works LOL

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 24, 2016)

Looking at the packages under the tree I'll benlucky to get socks and underwear!

Nice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 24, 2016)

Enjoy Richie, that's awesome !  I've got the 610 model & it works great !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 24, 2016)

I see that getting a lot of use!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2016)

Now you're set, Richie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Won't be a Pork Belly in the neighborhood that's safe from Curing, smoking, and slicing!!!

You'll love it---Looks a lot like the one I use, but that one is a #645. 

If I had to buy one, I'd buy the #615.

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 24, 2016)

Very nice but no more than you deserve!

Disco


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 25, 2016)

Your gonna love it! I got one last year for Christmas,it's the chef choice # 609. Works great!


----------



## remsr (Dec 27, 2016)

We have lots of grandchildren noting under the tree for us. I could use a good electric slicer. The boss says we don't need presents because we just buy what we want. Well if that's true why do I have to save all year to buy my smoking gadgets or pout until I get my way? [emoji]128522[/emoji]

Randy,


----------

